# Telus TV. Anybody have it?



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

http://www.mytelus.com/tv/index.do

Apparantly using the Telus Network to deliver Satellite TV signals. However, given the fact that they can barely provide decent DSL Service, I am interested to find out how they are going to stream full screen TV over the same service!

Can anybody shed some light on this subject?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have Telus TV, but SaskTel has a TV service that is quite decent.

They have movies that you can "rent" for 24 hours - start, and stop, rewind, fast forward etc. - when you want to and there's some pretty current movies on there.

Of course, I have no way of knowing if this equates to the service Telus is offering, but I doubt that SaskTel is in a position to go it alone so there are probably similarities.

There is a bit of a lag in switching channels, but you get used to it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> http://www.mytelus.com/tv/index.do
> 
> Apparantly using the Telus Network to deliver Satellite TV signals. However, given the fact that they can barely provide decent DSL Service, I am interested to find out how they are going to stream full screen TV over the same service!
> 
> Can anybody shed some light on this subject?



Here is a thread on BroadbandReports.com where Telus TV is discussed:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,15493680

It's not available here in Vancouver just yet....


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what Telus' current TV offering is, but they offered a pretty decent service on a trial basis in the late '90s, so they have been planning on entering this space for a while. They strung up fibre to the curb, and offered cable, video on near demand, and a blindingly fast internet connection. Although they sunk a whack of cash into this trial ($70M, according to this article: http://www.cablecastermagazine.com/...p?story_id=CC74003&RType=&PC=&issue=01012000), they never did offer the service commercially and shut down the trial after a couple of years.


----------

